# Another Hardtail or FS Question



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

I'd like some opinions on what bike I should be looking to get. Currently a 65 y.o. road rider who rides ~5k miles/400k+ ft climbing per year. I've never really done much trail riding. While I rode a MB back in the '80's & '90's it was mostly for transportation/commuting.

To break things up a bit I'd like to do some mountain biking between my road rides. I see other 50+ riders out there a lot so I figure if they can do it so can I. There is a nice intermediate trail very close to where I live so I could ride there and back on the road. I have no illusions of ever being fast or a great MB rider but just want to get out and enjoy the desert while staying in shape. Currently in Clydesdale territory at about 210 lbs. but in good condition otherwise.

Below is video of the trail I will be primarily riding. Would a hardtail beat me up too much or be harder to control over the rocks and downhills? I'm currently looking at a Specialized Fuse Comp 29 HT which hopefully will be available in a couple of months or a Trek Fuel EX 8 XT which is available now if I want to drive 4 hours although it is twice the price of the Fuse but if it is a better fit I'll pay the difference. Living in a smaller, remote town the choices of bikes are somewhat limited and I have a hard time telling much with parking lot test rides.

Thanks.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hard to say. That trail doesn't look very rough at all but it's always hard to tell in a video. How is your riding on rougher pavement, does that bother you at all? You'll need to float off the seat more on a hardtail when you hit rougher spots than you would have to on a full suspension. Anywhere you could rent a hardtail for the day and ride the trail?


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

what do you think you would like? I would never ride another hard tail, but that's just my preference. I also ride road but I really get excited about mtb riding. I road ride now just because I can leave from my house and get a great workout. mtb riding is more of a passion these days


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I ride a hardtail the majority of the time, and I'd ride it on that trail. But, I like hardtails and I've really never stopped riding them. It is admittedly easier to ride a FS.


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got a hardtail and a FS bike (which actually happens to be a Fuel EX 8). Riding the two bikes on the same trails, the hardtail does give your body quite a bit more beating than the FS bike. Pretty much all of my climbing PRs are on the FS bike - probably not because it climbs better, just because I'm a whole lot fresher by the time I get to the bottom of the climbs than I am on the hardtail.

The FS bike is more of a PITA, though. One more shock to deal with, and a ton of pivots that don't exist on a HT. It's worth it, though - I only keep that HT around as a backup. I like the FS bike a lot more.


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

If I could only have one mountain bike, it would be full suspension. I currently have an alloy GG smash as my everyday ride. Trails where I live include some flow, but the majority are rocky.

I do have an old hardtail (ht) I ride about 1/4 of the time, and I still enjoy it because it changes things up. I am slower on the ht for sure and it is harder on my legs and back (59 y.o.). I just ordered a Norco torrent (ht) e.t.a. early winter to add to my pleasure/ pain. Go figure.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

If you don't mind riding out of the saddle now and then the HT is the better value IMO. I rode the hell out of my HT two days ago, fast and fun, but I didn't take it where I'd normally ride my FS. HT is typically less complicated to maintain and ride. It's also a HT, like your road bike. I ride my HT on road, canals, urban trails, greenbelts, and even dedicated side walks. The FS, trails only.


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

Compared to the 80s/90s (really 90s) when you last MTB'd, F/S has come a long way. The only real downside now is cost and a little bit of weight that you shouldn't care about. They've got the geometry down and the reliability is far better than it used to be. Yeah, there's more complexity, but DIY maintenance on the shock is actually much simpler than the fork and you'll presumably have a fork on a HT anyway. As for pivot bearings, they'll last many years of casual use.

HTs are great. I still have mine and would buy another one as a second bike. No reason you can't use one on that trail. It's just that F/S is more versatile and can save you from stupid mistakes. In other words, you can actually buy (a little bit) of talent.


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

I would prefer a FS for that trail and, in fact, bought an EX8GX 2021 for similar trails that actually do have bigger roots and slightly more push off points than what I'm seeing in the video. I like smoothness a lot and find the handling of the Fuel to be basically dreamy although I don't have other FS experience to compare it to. I had to drive 3 hours one way and it was worth every minute since I'm now riding instead of worrying about bike and component shortages. I kept my older specialized Crave HT and while it's a great bike that I never plan to get rid of I haven't ridden it since I got the FS- keeping now just as much to be able to invite non bike-owners on rides as to ride.


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

One addition to my post above; if you go the F/S route, you might like something more like a Top Fuel than the Fuel EX. More responsive, pedals a bit better and has a lockout for the road. EX is better for the downhills. Both good choices, though.


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the great input. I talked the the LBS and they still rent lower end Roscoe's which I may try. Trouble is getting a bike if I like it. The Specialized shop _said _they are hoping to get the Fuse's in 2 months but they also said they ordered them last Oct. so I'm not confident about the timeframe. An the older I get, the more waiting around for an extended time to get something looks like a bad idea to me. The Top Fuel looks interesting but again finding one anywhere close doesn't look possible.

Update - I called and put a deposit down on the Fuel EX 8 XT. In the current environment I decided to grab it while it is still available.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I prefer my hardtail (full rigid actually) to my full suspension the vast majority of the time. All but the chunkiest downhills my PR's are on the rigid. Bike is just so much more fun to go fast on. My FS is so much more fun on big stuff and I call it my Big Bike but the reality is it is only 120/100. The rigid feels very connected to the trail, easy to control drifts etc. Just puts a smile on my face everytime I ride it. The FS is nice and definitely easier on the body but for the trail you show I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

tough call for sure. I rode FS for a long time before the bike was parted out. then on the road bike only for years (decades) not back on a HT. the HT is light, nimble and pretty stinkin fun. I am 53, the thought of big air and flying done a trail real fast give me anxiety about the ER. But the FS is a much more plush ride. TBH - if I could have afforded the FS thats what I woulda bought. But I got the HT on the cheap and I love it.


----------



## land-phil (Jul 30, 2016)

I ride a rigid steel hardtail or a rigid carbon hardtail through the mud season- I'm just too lazy to pull apart the pivots on my FS bike more than once a year. But I mostly ride uphill offroad and downhill on the road (without front suspension you occasionally ring your arms and shoulders like a bell if you do too much downhill.) During non-mud season, I'll ride my 120/130 Ibis Ripley trail bike, except when I need to bust out the 160 enduro bike to keep up with friends going downhill.

The main thing I enjoy about hardtail riding is being able to stand up and hammer uphill- I even have super wide drop bars on my carbon hardtail to get all of those uphill road bike hand positions. So, if you're more of a seated, spinning uphill road rider, you'll be much happier with the comfort and confidence of an xc or trail FS- If every little road uphill is an excuse to get out of the saddle and blast up it without downshifting, you might want to consider a nice lightweight carbon HT bike with some solid lockout forks. Eventually, you'll get some technique around floating over the chunk without it hurting too much.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

That trail is absolutely doable on a hardtail and maybe preferable depending upon the climbs which was hard to tell from the video. But to me a HT as an only bike is a mistake for anybody over 30 who can afford a mid-level full suspension bike. The trail in the video was smooth but I noticed some rock gardens off to the side that you would glide over in a FS that would be difficult on a hardtail.

I have a hardtail that I use on specific trails that I know to be smooth. I had it out yesterday and there were spots where I thought to myself I would've liked to have the FS. To me there is barely a weight penalty, my Big Al weighs 30lb and the FS weighs 33lb. The biggest reason I'd say to go with a FS is that you can lock out the rear shock so it would behave (mostly) like a hard tail anyway uphill and in smooth trails. If you spend enough money, you can get a remote lockout so flipping on/off the shock becomes second nature instead of having to reach down. I keep my FS shock on the middle setting except for the chunkiest downhills.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Being overbiked is not a bad thing. FS is much easier on your body. Which means you recover faster. Then you get to ride more! You will enjoy the new Trek! You could do much worse for your first mtb.


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

hdave said:


> I am 53, the thought of big air and flying done a trail real fast give me anxiety about the ER.


Rest assured, big air and flying down a trail are the last things I have in mind. I plan to start off slowly and keep thing under control. I'm out to have fun while keeping fit and the ER doesn't fit in with either of those very well. In fact, at times I wonder if 65 y.o. is just too old to be getting on a MB at all.

Thanks for all the comments. Luckily, being in the desert we don't really have a mud season since it almost never rains and even when it does the "soil" is mostly just decomposing rock so not much mud around.

Do you guys ride flat pedals or clip-in? I'm planning on at least starting with flats since it seems a lot safer for an inexperienced rider. I have a set of Deore XT pedals & MB shoes I used to use on the road bike before switching to SPD-SL but probably better to wait on those, if at all.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m back from a 10 year break, I formerly used SPDs. Now I own two modern bikes and I exclusively use flat pedals. I got tired of 1mph crashes and I ride a lot harder now. I need to be able to put my feet down on hairy rock gardens or get off the bike if a jump goes wrong.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Looks like a fairly docile trail, you should be fine with any large-volume tired 27.5 or 29er.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

TheOtherOne said:


> Do you guys ride flat pedals or clip-in?


my bike came with flat pedals. I hated them even jus riding around my neighborhood. I swapped them immediately for some new SPDs. I found a deal on some M8100 XT SPDs on ebay (the M540s also looked good at about $80) and picked up a pair of Shimano XC1 shoes at REI for $90. they are very comfortable and work great.

I have ridden clip ins for so long, I dont think I can change.

If you are worried about falling, slow speed fall overs, just set the tension very light. I have mine set pretty light and there is no issue with unwanted foot ejection.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm back to riding flats, after over a decade of clipless exclusively.


----------



## jond63 (May 26, 2010)

I went back to flats also after 15+ years on clipless -- I find I can still spin with them pretty well and for some reason they just make the riding more FUN. Good flat specific shoes like 5 tens make a big difference and are still easy to walk around in. So nice to be able to dab or change foot position as needed...


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

i ride trails like that on my plus size hard tail (Trek Roscoe 8) and it’s fine.


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

So today I decided to rent a hardtail (well used with a very questionable fork) from the LBS and try it on the trail.

First thing I learned was I suck at mtn bike riding on trails. I knew I was in for a big learning curve when I got stuck in some soft material crossing an arroyo about 200 yards from the parking lot and had to walk it out. Also learned trail riding can be a good workout.

In the first couple of miles I had to stop several times, mostly trying to go up hills. And once stopped on a hill there was no way I could get it going again. I learned when starting up a hill not to be in too long of a gear and when the going gets slow just pedal like hell and after that surprised myself by making it up several hills. Only managed to hit the ground a couple of times and was just falling over basically with no speed involved. Gained at least a little bit of confidence by the time I got back to the car.

The hardtail did fine but there were a few areas I'm sure I would have appreciated a FS bike. Some of that was me not getting out of the seat enough or misjudging and hitting rocks.

Thought about putting my SPD pedals on but that would have been a very bad idea considering how many times I had to bail out. I can see a dropper post being a huge advantage when descending. There is only so much I could shift rearward with the seat in the way.

Going to go back for another try tomorrow. Still thinking I'm going to get the Fuel EX 8 partly because it is available now and really nothing else is. LBS manager told me they had a customer drive from Oregon to their shop in southern NM to pick up a bike they just happened to have which I find almost unbelievable.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have a specific bike model for you, but just wanted to say that the used bike market is a very viable market. Point being you can get a nice hardtail or full suss now and sell it later for a good price. You can start with platforms and switch to clipless; and other little upgrades.

BTW that trail may not have any features... but geez there is not a stick of shade... make sure you hydrate well


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm 53 and only ride a hardtail. It's my only bike and I really like how a hardtail feels and have no plans to buy a FS bike any time soon...... If I want to really shred, I can hop onto my 450. 

The ease of maintenance is another plus as well, but at the end of the day, everyone should ride what their heart truly says to ride and not what someone else says they ride.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

D Bone said:


> I'm 53 and only ride a hardtail. It's my only bike and I really like how a hardtail feels and have no plans to buy a FS bike any time soon...... If I want to really shred, I can hop onto my 450.
> 
> The ease of maintenance is another plus as well, but at the end of the day, everyone should ride what their heart truly says to ride and not what someone else says they ride.


Same age here. I got a HT to get back into mountain biking and didnt want to throw down for a FS. the more I ride my HT the more I like it.

As you mentioned, the simplicity of a HT is dreamy.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

hdave said:


> Same age here. I got a HT to get back into mountain biking and didnt want to throw down for a FS. the more I ride my HT the more I like it.
> 
> As you mentioned, the simplicity of a HT is dreamy.


The 2 statements that I often get, and both keep me highly motivated are:

1) "Dude, you shred _for your age_."

2) "Dude, you're hauling ass on that hardtail."


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the comments. I'm going forward with the FS since it is available and as was pointed out if it doesn't work out for me I can always sell it and look for a HT.

As far as shredding and hauling ass, forget about it. I'll never be a 1/10th of good a rider as most of you guys but I'm OK with that. At my age I'm just out to learn the basics while enjoying myself and not getting hurt or ending up in the ER. I made it through the ride today without hitting the ground so it was a success in my eyes.

Talked with a guy today I see at the parking lot for the mtn bike trail almost every day when I ride by on my road bike. Since I thought he was about my age I asked what he thought since he rides a FS. Turns out he is 76 y.o. and still rides almost every day which was very encouraging to me. He said he used to have a HT but moved to a FS to make things a little more comfortable.

And the comment about stiff shoes, I totally agree. I was going to wear my old mtn. bike shoes but they have cleats mounted in the pocket area and were pretty slippery on the rental bike pedals which aren't aggressive. Switched to some hiking "looking" shoes I wear but I knew the sole was pretty flexible. At least they grabbed the pedals well so I didn't slip off.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

TheOtherOne said:


> Thanks for all the great input. I talked the the LBS and they still rent lower end Roscoe's which I may try. Trouble is getting a bike if I like it. The Specialized shop _said _they are hoping to get the Fuse's in 2 months but they also said they ordered them last Oct. so I'm not confident about the timeframe. An the older I get, the more waiting around for an extended time to get something looks like a bad idea to me. The Top Fuel looks interesting but again finding one anywhere close doesn't look possible.
> 
> Update - I called and put a deposit down on the Fuel EX 8 XT. In the current environment I decided to grab it while it is still available.


Yeah... when you get to be our age and can still ride... GET WHAT YOU WANT. (c;


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

dysfunction said:


> I'm back to riding flats, after over a decade of clipless exclusively.


Same here... I like being able to put my foot anywhere on that pedal I want. Even on my gravel bike, I tried to run SPD's and didn't like it. Back to flats for me on the HT and the GB. Sold my FS. I just cant afford any more ER visits / surgeries with screws and plates. I've had to tone things down a bit and pick easier lines.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Don’t get me wrong, I rode SPD’s for twenty years. All of my crashes were less than 3-4 miles an hour. I rode multi release cleats the whole time. Low tension. High speed was no problem? After my knee surgery clipless wasn’t and option. So I’m on flats. I like the security of clipless, but have more security so to speak on flats.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

IME, a hard tail is superior because you are more connected. Your pedaling input is greater and the hard tail is generally lighter so I've always climbed faster/longer. You do get beat up though when the going gets rough, especially at speed so if you have tender joints, I'd be looking at a FS. I ride a FS because of my tender joints and It's a magic carpet ride, comparatively. But I'd still prefer to ride a hard tail.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm 53 and giving props to the other 50 somethings that exclusively ride hardtails. I love my hardtail and prefer the way it climbs and handles over my FS but simply put I'm less beat up after riding the FS. Maybe I need to sack up and deal on the HT.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

TheOtherOne said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I'm going forward with the FS since it is available...


Congratulations! Now go out a ride!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Another benefit for hardtail is lower weight.
A Fuel 7 is 32+ pounds for $3200.
A Spot Rocker geared is 24 pounds for $4200 in 6 -8 weeks.  Link. 
Here's a review on more difficult terrain.-
The 2021 Spot Rocker Review: Best in Class - My Favorite XC/Trail Hardtail to Date - YouTube


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

TheOtherOne said:


> Thanks for all the great input. I talked the the LBS and they still rent lower end Roscoe's which I may try. Trouble is getting a bike if I like it. The Specialized shop _said _they are hoping to get the Fuse's in 2 months but they also said they ordered them last Oct. so I'm not confident about the timeframe. An the older I get, the more waiting around for an extended time to get something looks like a bad idea to me. The Top Fuel looks interesting but again finding one anywhere close doesn't look possible.
> 
> Update - I called and put a deposit down on the Fuel EX 8 XT. In the current environment I decided to grab it while it is still available.


This is a decision you will NOT regret.



BujiBiker said:


> Being overbiked is not a bad thing. FS is much easier on your body. Which means you recover faster. Then you get to ride more! You will enjoy the new Trek! You could do much worse for your first mtb.


Yes and let's not forget: Smooth is fast. Even on my relatively flat trails here in Nebraska, there are enough roots and rocks to give me almost a flinch on the Hardtail and get REAL choosy about lines at speed where the Fuel EX8 just begs to be pointed like a missile and encourages a bolder attack which is ridiculous fun!

Even more important to me was the stiffness of the HT on long stretches of dry trail which were flat but hardly smooth. Having every bump transmitted to tailbone mile after mile is about as fun as it sounds, there is only so much you can do with tire pressure. This is all personal and subjective but I couldn't wait to upgrade to FS and won't be going back.

As far as pedals go, I just threw on some flat RaceFace Chesters and love them. I don't wear special shoes and really prefer to have a leg free for occasional corrections which may be a carryover from motorcycle riding.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Champion, I’d really consider some freeriders or other mtb shoes. You’ll be addicted, the difference in grip is night and day. I’ve ridden in trail running shoes and while it works I always have this feeling my foot will slip in a hairy section.

I’m very interested in the new Dakine shoes, think it’s called the Drift. Has a little pocket on the tongue to store the laces in.


----------



## land-phil (Jul 30, 2016)

If you're just moving from clips to flats It's a good idea to wear some shin protection- then go for some nice aggressive pedals and sticky shoes. You'll definitely unweight your pedals at the wrong time until you undo the clip-in muscle memory. After a while you'll be able to dump the shinguards if they feel uncomfortable (although, you'll still find ways to occasionally clip your shins with the pins 😬.) I also run my saddle height just a touch lower (maybe 1/2 cm at most) on bikes with flats to keep a more solid connection


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

Heading out to Tucson tomorrow morning to pick up the bike. Five Ten shoes ordered and shipped. I decided I wanted to try the OneUp pedals but of course everybody is out of stock on all colors except bright blue and green which would look awful on the new bike. Decided to with Crankbrothers Stamp 1 large to match my big feet. They were available in the red or black and pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Which shop in the Pueblo?


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

Trek Store on E Lowell. They were great when I talked to them on the phone last week.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Your body will thank you! I like hard tails too. However, between car wrecks, bike recks, bull riding wrecks, martial arts, construction, carrying over my body weight as machine gunner my body is hurting. Pretty much every joint and then some. FS is the only way I can enjoy the dirt. I tried hard tails again. Hurt way too much.

Enjoy the new bike, you’ll love it!


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

Glad I decided to put a deposit down last week and lock in the price. I see now it has gone up $100 from last week and that is on top of the $300 it went up last year. The cost of bikes and components has gone nuts in these COVID times.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

It’s a seller’s market for sure.


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

Just returned from my all day 600 mile R/T to pick up my new bike. Turned out to be somewhat interesting.

Arrived there a little after they opened and the red Fuel EX XT was ready to go. I test rode it around the parking lot a bit. My sales guy watched me and said if he had a Large instead of the the M/L he'd put me on that since my upper body looked kind of scrunched up. I really didn't know how a mtn bike should feel size wise since they all feel enormous compared to my road bike. Spending that much money I didn't want to get a size that didn't fit quite right and everything I've read said you were between sizes to go with the larger one. So he looked in the computer and said they had a blue Fuel EX GX Eagle Large coming in July. The Large XT was Jan. 2022 estimated delivery. Hmm, I didn't really have a preference for Shimano/Sram and the liked the blue color well enough. So I had him move my deposit money to the one coming in July and was going to return next month to test ride it.

About that time another employee came up who heard the conversation and asked why he wasn't using the blue Fuel EX GX Large they had in the back still boxed up. It just came in. I couldn't believe they had that bike in stock in the size I needed. Found out it wasn't sold so I had them build it up while I waited. Test rode both back to back and agreed the Large fit me better so I ended up with a new bike, just not the one I thought I was getting. Couldn't believe my luck. Even the 1 ½ hour delay on the return trip due to a car carrier truck catching fire and closing the Interstate didn't bother me.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

TheOtherOne said:


> Just returned from my all day 600 mile R/T to pick up my new bike. Turned out to be somewhat interesting.
> ...
> About that time another employee came up who heard the conversation and asked why he wasn't using the blue Fuel EX GX Large they had in the back still boxed up. It just came in. I couldn't believe they had that bike in stock in the size I needed. Found out it wasn't sold so I had them build it up while I waited. Test rode both back to back and agreed the Large fit me better so I ended up with a new bike, just not the one I thought I was getting. Couldn't believe my luck.


Don't you love it when a plan falls in place.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

OtherOne, how tall are you?


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

PTCbiker said:


> OtherOne, how tall are you?


About 6' 0". But was blessed with short legs and a long torso so according the size charts I should get a M if you use at my inseam measurement but L if you use my height. Figured a M/L would split the difference. But with modern frame designs stand over isn't the issue it used to be so I get the longer reach of the L without have interference issues with the top tube.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have had nothing but trouble with my Eagle drivetrain, and nothing but trouble-free fun with my Shimano. Yes - people are going to say I am full of $hit. User error. Find another LBS. And on and on and on.

Let me say this - my Druid is back at the LBS to try to deal with the drivetrain. Again. It is the most finicky drivetrain I have owned in over 25 years. I am told Shimano is not available until sometime in mid to late 2022. I would give anything to dump my SRAM for Shimano. You have that chance. Don’t blow it.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

He's already got the bike, and plenty of people don't have that problem


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have had nothing but trouble with my Eagle drivetrain, and nothing but trouble-free fun with my Shimano. Yes - people are going to say I am full of $hit. User error. Find another LBS. And on and on and on.
> 
> Let me say this - my Druid is back at the LBS to try to deal with the drivetrain. Again. It is the most finicky drivetrain I have owned in over 25 years. I am told Shimano is not available until sometime in mid to late 2022. I would give anything to dump my SRAM for Shimano. You have that chance. Don't blow it.


Christ, maybe I should just dump the bike before I even ride it and just go back riding my road bike.

Thanks for the encouraging words though.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Don't worry about Mike, hes been burned by sram but others have had good experiences. My 4 modern bikes (I've owned 4 different 2021 bikes, down to two now) have all been Shimano but that's by accident.

Sounds like large is the right bike at 6 foot. I'm 5'10" and my buddy's Top Fuel M/L is perfect for me.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TheOtherOne said:


> Christ, maybe I should just dump the bike before I even ride it and just go back riding my road bike.
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words though.


I'm going deeper down the spiral. On my way to pay for an XX1 AXS drivetrain. Omg I hope this fixes all that is wrong with that drivetrain&#8230;

And yes - many disagree with me about SRAM vs Shimano so don't let me stand in your way  ?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I've got three bikes running either GX or X01 currently. No problems. I think you're fine. 

Nice bike, with great luck, and enjoy it!


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I'm going deeper down the spiral. On my way to pay for an XX1 AXS drivetrain. Omg I hope this fixes all that is wrong with that drivetrain&#8230;
> 
> And yes - many disagree with me about SRAM vs Shimano so don't let me stand in your way  ?


Good luck, I have Xtr (Shimano second best group?) on my giant and I love it. It's spoiled me for middle to lower groupsets.


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

Almost wishing I would have just stuck with road biking at this point.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

TheOtherOne said:


> Almost wishing I would have just stuck with road biking at this point.


Oh God no, between texters, drunks, and soccer moms with 5 kids in the minivan im done road riding.

But you HAVE ridden a mountain bike before?


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

TheOtherOne said:


> Almost wishing I would have just stuck with road biking at this point.


You somehow managed to start a thread that covered FS vs. HT, clipless vs. flats, _and_ SRAM vs. Shimano - all in one thread. All you missed was e-bikes. I guess you didn't make it to 65 by skirting controversy ;-) Anyhow - I think you got an awesome bike, glad you had a chance to try two sizes and pick the one that fit better, and hope you enjoy the trails.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

I’m new to SRAM myself. First bike with it. Eagle is definitely more finicky vs my 3x systems. Once it’s dialed in it’s pretty good though. I only have NX right now. Slowly piecing together a GX group. Mostly just me learning to be very rookie mechanic. You will have blast with your new bike! Ride the wheels off of it!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

A dude with phone on handlebars? I watched it in a hurry but didn't see an low level flight or big drops.

I ride a dual and from suspension trail bike and rigid drop bar bike that goes off road. I'd take any on what I saw. More and more I like the rigid drop bar bike for riding from my drive way or hooking different trail systems together.

That's (Sutra Ltd.) just 1990s MTB gets big wheels and modern drivetrain. The Honzo is admittedly more fun for some trail moves but doesn't move as fast or easy for road sections nor have the carry capacity.

If you can afford and actually get a dual suspension trail bike you'll enjoy the trail in the video and open up a lot of other possibilities.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I rode a rental bike with SRAM NX for 50 miles over 2 days in desert conditions and it was rock solid. It didn’t miss a single shift.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

TheOtherOne said:


> I'd like some opinions on what bike I should be looking to get. Currently a 65 y.o. road rider who rides ~5k miles/400k+ ft climbing per year. I've never really done much trail riding. While I rode a MB back in the '80's & '90's it was mostly for transportation/commuting.
> 
> To break things up a bit I'd like to do some mountain biking between my road rides. I see other 50+ riders out there a lot so I figure if they can do it so can I. There is a nice intermediate trail very close to where I live so I could ride there and back on the road. I have no illusions of ever being fast or a great MB rider but just want to get out and enjoy the desert while staying in shape. Currently in Clydesdale territory at about 210 lbs. but in good condition otherwise.
> 
> Below is video of the trail I will be primarily riding. Would a hardtail beat me up too much or be harder to control over the rocks and down





TheOtherOne said:


> I'd like some opinions on what bike I should be looking to get. Currently a 65 y.o. road rider who rides ~5k miles/400k+ ft climbing per year. I've never really done much trail riding. While I rode a MB back in the '80's & '90's it was mostly for transportation/commuting.
> 
> To break things up a bit I'd like to do some mountain biking between my road rides. I see other 50+ riders out there a lot so I figure if they can do it so can I. There is a nice intermediate trail very close to where I live so I could ride there and back on the road. I have no illusions of ever being fast or a great MB rider but just want to get out and enjoy the desert while staying in shape. Currently in Clydesdale territory at about 210 lbs. but in good condition otherwise.
> 
> ...


FS. You can lock out the suspension on an FS but can't add full suspension to a hardtail. I'm a couple heartbeats short of 72 and between all forms of bikes, ride about 120 days over a six month season.

I recently culled the herd and finally got rid of my last hardtail and a 27.5 FS resetting my collection to a new Santa Cruz Tallboy (29" FS) and a lightweight road bike. For me, that is all the bikes I need. If I travel, I rent something appropriate for where I will be riding.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

Another vote for FS. I'm a gal in her 70s, now, and have always been a rigid fan, though now and then riding a hardtail. Got my first FS 29er bike this year and, honestly, it has become hard NOT to ride the FS on my trails, now. That full squish is just so addicting after riding rigid/hardtail for so long. The big plus for me going FS is that I can ride longer, now, because I'm not getting beat up so bad. I also like that the FS is a little more forgiving when I'm a little off on how I take some rough spots. Rear suspension does help.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Rev Bubba said:


> FS. You can lock out the suspension on an FS but can't add full suspension to a hardtail. I'm a couple heartbeats short of 72 and between all forms of bikes, ride about 120 days over a six month season.


Agree, the best of both worlds. I have a 2020 Giant Anthem advanced 1 with dual lockout and it's the best. I lock it out when I want to ride gravel or ride to the trails. Push the button and you've got some plushness and it still pedals great.


----------

